# door and grille chrome removal



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Door interior or exterior?


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

exterior


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The exterior door chrome just pops off basically. There's no special tools required or anything


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

sounds good, what about the grill?


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> The exterior door chrome just pops off basically. There's no special tools required or anything


how did you reattach the chrome? did you add new double sided tape?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

earichmond said:


> how did you reattach the chrome? did you add new double sided tape?


The door seals, assuming they attach like the Gen I's, are held on by friction. To be safe, use a plastic trim tool, start to lift at one end slowly, you don't want to bend it by going too fast, and if it comes easy keep going, if not, continue lifting at the other end and alternate until it lifts off.









Removing the chrome strips from the door


I am considering vinyl wrapping the chrome door strips and need some information / help on removing the strips, sourcing some good vinyl, and also the best way to actually wrap them. I would like to black them out. Any suggestions? I did a cursory look for threads but found mostly plasti-dip...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

yeah I used a trim crowbar yesterday since I painted them and had them bend a little(just tried to bend it back ), I noticed they had small pieces of double sided tape I haven’t gotten to putting them all back on yet but the one I did seems to hang off on the edge a tad(fixable of course)


----------

